# Northeast wind on Mosquito



## jeffreypc (Apr 11, 2011)

Yuck. Not really bad, but wind from the northeast. 7:00am -2:00pm = nada. Everybody I talked to same story. Stay home!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We did good today. We were meat hunting. Threw 4 back. One good one and had a 40 lb plus flathead on.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Great fishing. Did you get a length or weight on that beast?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingful said:


> We did good today. We were meat hunting. Threw 4 back. One good one and had a 40 lb plus flathead on.
> View attachment 194555


i know exactly where you were


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You dont.....lol and 25.5 inches


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

fishingful said:


> You dont.....lol and 25.5 inches


That's a real pig for Skeeter! Thanks for the encouragement fishingful, I'm taking my Dad out trolling in the morning.....what I wouldn't give to lay into those babies. I'll post if anything is worth sharing...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice fish...And even better the orange Busch can. Means deer season is upon us.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

We ended up with 19 keeper eyes sat and half day today


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Smaller today. Ended the weekend with 19 eyes taken home and 24 caught. Trolling south of the causway all over


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Smaller today. Ended the weekend with 19 eyes taken home and 24 caught. Trolling south of the causway all over
> View attachment 194642


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

gotta ask what lure,,color.going in the morning. solo.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job guys. What depth was good for you?


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice job! I went out Saturday and caught 8 eyes and a decent crappie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Flicker shad pink back and white side took the most. Use something bright. 14 feet give or take a foot. Picked them on the bottom mostly. A few suspended. If you catch a gold diwa line counter about 3/4 of a mile south of the causway on an ugly stick. It's mine. Steelhead1 got hung up and as we were cranking in the lines to go get it the rod and reel flew overboard. Lol. Stuff happens


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if I pick it up I,ll let you know


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> gotta ask what lure,,color.going in the morning. solo.


Like fishinfool said pink was the ticket, but we did catch on anything bright.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice job! I'll prob be out ther tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't help but hang my head and feel so left out of the club. Trolled 7-8 hours Sunday, tried all depths on south end. Hit 5-6 feet all the way to the deepest areas of the south end. Tried cranks for suspended marks, tried harnesses off bottom bouncers with both crawlers and minnows, trying casting erie dearies with crawler slowly along bottom columns. Dad caught one, we lost it at the boat. Never happened before in ten years, probably the walleye equivalent of buck fever. I know water temperature is still too high to be prime season, but obviously the above guys are sniping them just fine. Any educational thoughts to share? Would love to get back out in the next week or two. I'm not hunting for locations, etc....I just legitimately have no idea where to start to adjust things. Yes, i tried multiple color patterns from bright to natural.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Lanton said:


> ...I just legitimately have no idea where to start to adjust things. Yes, i tried multiple color patterns from bright to natural.


Lead core or steel line.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lanton said:


> I can't help but hang my head and feel so left out of the club. Trolled 7-8 hours Sunday, tried all depths on south end. Hit 5-6 feet all the way to the deepest areas of the south end. Tried cranks for suspended marks, tried harnesses off bottom bouncers with both crawlers and minnows, trying casting erie dearies with crawler slowly along bottom columns. Dad caught one, we lost it at the boat. Never happened before in ten years, probably the walleye equivalent of buck fever. I know water temperature is still too high to be prime season, but obviously the above guys are sniping them just fine. Any educational thoughts to share? Would love to get back out in the next week or two. I'm not hunting for locations, etc....I just legitimately have no idea where to start to adjust things. Yes, i tried multiple color patterns from bright to natural.


yep what Steelhead1 said.....lead core or steel line and bright colored flicker shads about 2 mph. It is an early bite by 1030 we had 11 and it took until 130 to get the last one.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

trlled from west side causeway to the yellow house back and forth and side ways, no rod and reel, but the eyes were there,


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Smaller today. Ended the weekend with 19 eyes taken home and 24 caught. Trolling south of the causway all over
> View attachment 194642


You guys had a pretty good weekend and that 25.5 is a nice hog for Mosquito. My son had to work Saturday so I just did a little shore fishing. I didn't kill them but I did manage a few keepers. My son is suppose to be off this weekend so we'll be out in the boat Sunday.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got back 2eyes 4 crappies and a catfish not bad for 3hrs


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone doing anything at night? thinking about giving Friday night a shot weather permitting


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fished in the kayak today for 5 hours in rain and didn't get a single bite. It was frustrating for sure. I launched at the beach by the cemetery in the kayak. Trolled lead core, drifted, jigged...nothing.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I can tell you this there defanatly on the bottom. Purple hot n tots were the lure today.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody braved the wind over there in the last few days? Hard to fish that lake with the wind up so high. Guess I'll head back over to Shenango where I can get out of the wind. Did pretty good there yesterday.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

Small Flickershads on a #2 or #3 weighted tadpole with a 4' flouro leader. Let it out until she ticks and about 4-5 cranks. adjust as action dictates. Has worked well for me. Flickershads are by far the best, most productive, lure I have ever used.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I was there again I think wed I want to say it was rough as snot but me and my little boy limited out. There were only three boats out me and two small ones oh and the division of watercraft. Still using the hot and tot 2 min after I let it out we had a bite.


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in to point me in the right direction. Schooled myself on lead core, and got set up. I was trolling all over the south end today, 0700-1330. I was running at 12 to 15 feet of water. Tried hot pink, pink and white, purples, fire tiger, etc. Flicker shads, hot n tots, even threw on a dearie, a harness, and a walley diver jr after things got rough. All I got to show for it was a very decent 21'' channel cat that blew up my pink flicker shad. Fought like a demon. Since he was alone in the live-well I felt benevolent and let him go to fight another day (sucker was already missing his right eye). I'm just wondering when the light bulb will come on and I realize what I'm doing wrong. I see guys limiting (and rightfully so with the amount of experience) but I was definitely surprised I couldn't even pick one up today. I know water temp is still 62, and everybody keeps talking about the magic 55. But I can't blame conditions when other guys are finding 'em. In other news, it was a gorgeous day to spend time with the old man. 

Also-is there a bass tournament EVERY Sunday? No disrespect to the bass guys, but I was calling us Sanford and Son out there with the bass boats blowing our doors off, hahaha.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The only thing you haven't told us was the speed you were trolling at. That makes a big difference in your program. Don't stay at that same speed if the fish aren't hitting your baits. Speed up or slow down.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

@chaunc My dad and I did really well for crappie in 2013 and we would catch our limit of slab crappie in early June, but it seems like we don't get into them as much as the years past. Is it because of the colder temps we had the last couple years changing anything?


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone been fishing the north end? I posted something yesterday but no one replied.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Lanton said:


> I'm just wondering when the light bulb will come on and I realize what I'm doing wrong.


I know this sounds like a cliche but its not that you were doing it wrong, it's just that you were not doing it right. 

What is right? Well it changes day to day (hour to hour?). Those guys limiting know how to read the conditions and adjust the program accordingly. 

How did they learn to read the conditions ? Time on the water along with kind conversations with others over the years sharing knowledge and experience. 

Sounds like you are on the right track. Keep working at it and use every trip as a learning experience. Even when you skunk out you still take home a little knowledge based on your observations and results or lack thereof.


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

chaunc said:


> The only thing you haven't told us was the speed you were trolling at. That makes a big difference in your program. Don't stay at that same speed if the fish aren't hitting your baits. Speed up or slow down.


Hey Chaunc, thanks for the input. I figured we needed to go up and or down on the speed, so fluctuated from 30-70% on the minn-kota. No takers at any speed in that range. I'm going to pack my GPS next trip so I can actually get a true speed of movement and see where we are clipping.


----------



## Lanton (Sep 19, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I know this sounds like a cliche but its not that you were doing it wrong, it's just that you were not doing it right.
> 
> What is right? Well it changes day to day (hour to hour?). Those guys limiting know how to read the conditions and adjust the program accordingly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Louisville, your thoughts go a long way. I'm very pleased to be on the right track. If they were too easy to catch I wouldn't be so interested in getting after 'em . Lead core is very awesome, I'm happy to be on board with that now. Like Chaunc reminded me, we will be playing with speed next trip. I'll take a GPS to hone in on actual mph. Hopefully that works to monitor it. The boat is old and has few toys.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lanton said:


> Thanks Louisville, your thoughts go a long way. I'm very pleased to be on the right track. If they were too easy to catch I wouldn't be so interested in getting after 'em . Lead core is very awesome, I'm happy to be on board with that now. Like Chaunc reminded me, we will be playing with speed next trip. I'll take a GPS to hone in on actual mph. Hopefully that works to monitor it. The boat is old and has few toys.


A good fish finder with GPS on it was the best investment I have ever made on my boat. I can tell exactly how fast I am going and where I am. You would be amazed at the difference going into and with the wind will do to how fast you are going. After a day of trolling and hitting way points where you caught fish I can follow my track back over the exact spot. Sometimes they are in a 100 yard by 100 yard area and I cant catch a fish anyplace else. Like was said before ....it depends on the day and what the fish want.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Kayak, the water is getting clearer in some areas and it's changing the fishing. The lake is loaded with zebra mussells now. You have to keep seaching until you find their new area. Mark it on your gps cause those crappies will be there all year round.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> Has anyone been fishing the north end? I posted something yesterday but no one replied.


I don't think that there's to many people fishing the north end now. The north end is the shallower end of the lake and the lake is down about 3ft.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, I actually didn't know that. Thanks for telling me meats52. Hopefully I'll be able to get out there soon. How are they doing for crappie right now? I want to go but I have to wait for there to be little to no wind, I have a smaller boat


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> Oh, I actually didn't know that. Thanks for telling me meats52. Hopefully I'll be able to get out there soon. How are they doing for crappie right now? I want to go but I have to wait for there to be little to no wind, I have a smaller boat





BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> Oh, I actually didn't know that. Thanks for telling me meats52. Hopefully I'll be able to get out there soon. How are they doing for crappie right now? I want to go but I have to wait for there to be little to no wind, I have a smaller boat


My son and I got a few crappie and bluegill on Sunday. We fished a spot that is normally 12ft. but Sunday the depth finder said it was 9.2ft. This is a bad time of the year if your waiting for little to no wind.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Lanton said:


> I figured we needed to go up and or down on the speed, so fluctuated from 30-70% on the minn-kota. No takers at any speed in that range. I'm going to pack my GPS next trip so I can actually get a true speed of movement and see where we are clipping.


Lanton, 

I am not sure what your fishing budget is, but mine is pretty small, so I just have the basic $79 fish finder in my boat, nothing special. I imagine you at least have one of those. If not you can find them used cheap.

With that being said, the most powerful fishing tool I have in my boat is my smart phone! 

First of all, I downloaded an app call Navionics "Boating USA". It is around $10 and for that you get a full blown GPS chartplotter complete with incredibly detailed depth and contour lake maps of the entire USA. It will not only plot your exact location (and the path you took to get there) but it also displays your speed in real time. Both of these bits of data are priceless! And at $10 you cannot go wrong. My cheapo used fish finder combined with my Samsung Note 4 can perform the same duties as a $500+ rig.

The other reason my phone is a must-have for fishing is that you can get real time information about the lake you are fishing on. Such as water level, for example, as you did not realize you were -3 feet when you were out. Very important to know these things. Same with water temperature. Sure, the modern fish finders may report surface temp, but many lakes offer real time multi-depth readouts online. (Berlin, West Branch, even Sippo in Canton!) Some even provide oxygen saturation information. Of course you get the standard current weather, wind speed, pressure trends, RADAR (very valuable!).

So when it comes to trolling, if you do not know your EXACT speed and your EXACT location on the map, you are missing 75% or more of the fish. The speed comes down to a difference of 1/10 of a mile an hour between consistent catches and being skunked some times. The location speaks for itself.

Here is a picture of my "console" setup in my 14 foot tin. As you can see it is very basic but it absolutely gets the job done.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Lanton,
> 
> I am not sure what your fishing budget is, but mine is pretty small, so I just have the basic $79 fish finder in my boat, nothing special. I imagine you at least have one of those. If not you can find them used cheap.
> 
> ...


That's a nice setup that you have Louisville. The GPS/Fish Finder units are really nice, but like you said they are not in everyone's budget. I don't have a smart phone so I use a cheap fish finder and a handheld GPS. I can plot a course on the GPS and it also gives me my speed. It's not pretty but it works for me.


----------

